# Duck-dynasty



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 29, 2012)

OK..what are your thoughts on the DUCK-COMMANDERS  new show..

my friend told me to check it out and we both agree it's a joke as far as duck hunting goes,but it's not all about hunting and such.....it's funny entertainment and something that the whole family can watch...they talk about family ,GOD &other topics..not who cheating on who or other such garbage..so my thoughts are..GOOD SHOW...as for there hunting show,not so good..


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 29, 2012)

Show isn't very good but it's geared towards all people not just duck hunters. I prefer the older hunting DVD's from them. Notuch talking just a lot of shooting.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the show... not from a hunting stand point.. but its better than most of the other garbage on TV these days..


----------



## Big Doe Down (Mar 29, 2012)

I really like the show. I don't watch it to learn about duck hunting or anything, its just an entertaining show.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> I really like the show. I don't watch it to learn about duck hunting or anything, its just an entertaining show.



Agree 100%.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you really expected a show on A&E to be a hunting show then you went into it with the wrong idea in the first place. The show is made to show their family life and business. Pretty good show I think.


----------



## mattech (Mar 29, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> If you really expected a show on A&E to be a hunting show then you went into it with the wrong idea in the first place. The show is made to show their family life and business. Pretty good show I think.



X2, I enjoy the show and laugh alot while watching it, but obviously alot of it is stagged.I wish them the best, but from the looks of Willies house they already have the best.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I call them a sell put. I don't like it. They should have put it on the comedy channel, they look like a bunch of dumb............ Duck hunters.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 29, 2012)

Even when it was about hunting on the outdoors channel it was still funny... They just like to have a good time... Jase is hilarious to me...


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 29, 2012)

You all have good points ....


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm from West Monroe. Some of those folks ain't acting dumb for the cameras. But overall I like the show. Gives us insight into the Robertson family and how they run their business.


----------



## rockwalker (Mar 29, 2012)

The frog catchin at the country club was priceless!


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 30, 2012)

It was hilarious when all you see is the lights and then Phil just takes off running... definitely was the best part so far... all though the flooded loading dock was pretty funny as well


----------



## nhancedsvt (Mar 30, 2012)

I was a big fan of the Duck Commander shows...these not so much. Most of it seems staged and cheesy. Also it seems to be focused too much around Willie...everything is "Jace, Willie's brother" or "Phil, Willie's dad." Overall I'll probably still watch it a little while longer. Beats Dancing with the Stars...


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> I was a big fan of the Duck Commander shows...these not so much. Most of it seems staged and cheesy. Also it seems to be focused too much around Willie...everything is "Jace, Willie's brother" or "Phil, Willie's dad." Overall I'll probably still watch it a little while longer. Beats Dancing with the Stars...



You have to remember that A&E is an entertainment network. This show isn't going to be about duck hunting. It's going to be about a bunch of good ol' boys from small town Louisiana who are trying to take a 40yr old family-run-business to the next level.

If you want to watch Phil kill ducks then order the DVDs or watch the Duck Commander show.

If you want to see drama and entertainment about the Robertson family, watch Duck Dynasty.


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 30, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> i was a big fan of the duck commander shows...these not so much. Most of it seems staged and cheesy. Also it seems to be focused too much around willie...everything is "jace, willie's brother" or "phil, willie's dad." overall i'll probably still watch it a little while longer. Beats dancing with the stars...



you know...you have alot of good points....sooooo i guess ,we should call it "willie's show "..lol


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Mar 30, 2012)

I do agree that it's about Willie to much... But he is the one that runs the business... and its about the Business and not the Duckmen...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 30, 2012)

waterdogs said:


> I call them a sell put. I don't like it.



I know, its just. Awful that a bunch of old duck hunters made it big and are getting paid big bucks to do what they love...


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 30, 2012)

It's all about the 1 liners!


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 30, 2012)

IT'S DIFFERENT 4-SURE..but it's still good ,fun family entertainment ...so agree or disagree,but it's like my friend said  ....there want be a time in the show ,when you say 2 the kids go to bed,you should'nt  be watching this TRASHY SHOW...there is to much cheating & vulgar language on this show .... and for that i commend them &  A&E....


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Mar 30, 2012)

Me and John go way back,and one thing that is not staged is Mrs kay MUST be a good cook !!!! I don't think that's Willie's house, they had a contest here in town for people to send in photo's of their house to be chosen for the show. I know one of the couples who were finalist in the contest.I agree,it seems to be all about willie, if it were not for Phil, no one would not even know Willie exist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A TRUE DUCKCALLER (Mar 30, 2012)

CUT-EM CURT said:


> Me and John go way back,and one thing that is not staged is Mrs kay MUST be a good cook !!!! I don't think that's Willie's house, they had a contest here in town for people to send in photo's of their house to be chosen for the show. I know one of the couples who were finalist in the contest.I agree,it seems to be all about willie, if it were not for Phil, no one would not even know Willie exist !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2012)

I like the show, I don't think they're  sell outs. they just ENJOY life and UNDERSTAND it's entertainment.   I think they are funny and just plain down to earth guys.  

It's a good show, very entertaining.   Didn't know that duck hunters have to be a certain way all the time. Good to see some REAL duck hunters that know how to have fun and be successful.


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 31, 2012)

Watched it for the first time last night. I got a few chuckles, but that is about it. As far as Reality shows go, not bad I suppose. The one guy whos wife was ticked off at him for not going to his kids career day was way over played, along with the frog catching being staged with the security guard. The guys took advantage of an opportunity to make millions, who wouldn't do that? Will I watch again? Only if I come across it while channel surfing, and I rarely get the remote, so chances are slim. 

The old duck commander videos cannot be topped as far as this family is concerned. The one where ol Phil shot the doe from the duck blind while she was running through the swamp and she did a head over heals flip was the best. As usual, just my opinion.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 1, 2012)

Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## RWilk (Apr 2, 2012)

I like it, beats watching Jersey Shore, or Teen Mom


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 3, 2012)

I find it hilarious.

And having been born and raised and taught to hunt in West Monroe, LA, it's funny to see some of the local places on national TV.  

I think it's great for the city, and glad to see a local family make the big time.

It's more entertaining than Billy the Exterminator.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I find it hilarious.
> 
> And having been born and raised and taught to hunt in West Monroe, LA, it's funny to see some of the local places on national TV.
> 
> ...



Exactly, it's one of the better reality shows on TV now. And it's not a spin off of another show like, mudcats, auction hunters, etc.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 3, 2012)

RWilk said:


> I like it, beats watching Jersey Shore, or Teen Mom



Agreed, these are even stupider.


----------



## rnelson5 (Apr 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Exactly, it's one of the better reality shows on TV now. And it's not a spin off of another show like, mudcats, auction hunters, etc.



Ya maybe we can ban together on this forum and have us a Georgia duck hunting T.V. show that shows the drama on the GON duck forum during season about people getting mad about posting on here that they saw three mallards in a secret hole on the lake. That would be some real drama and great reality t.v. We could call it...........The cyber duck life!!!!!


----------



## jwb72 (Apr 3, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Ya maybe we can ban together on this forum and have us a Georgia duck hunting T.V. show that shows the drama on the GON duck forum during season about people getting mad about posting on here that they saw three mallards in a secret hole on the lake. That would be some real drama and great reality t.v. We could call it...........The cyber duck life!!!!!




And we could even <GASP> mention names!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 3, 2012)

Heck yea, that sounds like a great idea.

I bet that ever since the Duck men started sharing their honey holes on national tv that Louisiana has become the next Arkansas.


----------

